# Nissan S13 S14 Adjustable Front Coilover Camber Plate



## nissauo (Jan 29, 2015)

This is a pair of excellent condition camber plates for S13 or S14. The plates are in great shape, bearings are nice and tight and move smoothly. 

Link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RYGNZNM










The informations:
Fit for: S13 Silva Japan Market 89-93, S13 180SX Japan Market 89-98, S13 Sileighty Japan Market 98, S13 200SX Europe/New Zealand Market 89-94, S13 240SX North America 89-90, S14 Silva 1994-1998 (Japan Market), S14 200SX 1994-1998 (Europe / Australia/ New Zealand Market), S14 240SX 1995-1998 (USA Market)
Adjustable Range: +- 3 Degree; Quantity: 1 pair (2 Pieces); Adjustable Timing Mark: Yes; Top Mount: Pillow Ball Top Mount; Color: Orange; Warranty: 1 year warranty for any manufacturing defect; Condition: Brand New
Note: For OEM/Stock coilovers, some modification may be required. Please confirm the details before purchasing
Super strong and significant improvement for drifting cars, Large range of adjustment while still allowing caster and camber to be adjusted from the top without cutting the strut tower, Maintain proper strut angle at any position by not pre-setting the angle, Minimize noise associated with the urethane bushing


----------

